# yo tell me this aint huge



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

here is my male columbian red tail! ENJOY


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

:laugh: YO! thats huge


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

heres his girlfriend


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

"it's not huge". But i say its huge


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

should be in the reptiles section, oh well nice snake. Its not huge

(that will get old really soon)


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

there for sale by the way with tanks...but thats posted in the classifieds ..hint hint, but this is strictly to show off in this forum....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Those are gorgeous red tails.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

why should this be in the reptile section...this is an open forum for all and any topics?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

cam said:


> here is my male columbian red tail! ENJOY


Nice clean snake but huge? I don't think so. Here is an 18 month old burm. Bigger and thicker and nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Nice clean snake but huge? I don't think so. Here is an 18 month old burm. Bigger and thicker and nowhere to go but up.


 That is a nice albino Burmese. Bawb, what's in those huge troughes behind you?


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

that is a gorgeous burm but i dont think hes bigger then the male man...but i dunno i have a pair of these too there brazillian rainbow boas


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that snake is gorgeous, i've never seen one before.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cam said:


> that is a gorgeous burm but i dont think hes bigger then the male man...but i dunno i have a pair of these too there brazillian rainbow boas


 Love the iridescents.









This does belong in the Reptile Forum because its about reptiles









Lounge is created for OFF-topic discussion. Meaning everything not pertaining to fish/reptiles.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> cam said:
> 
> 
> > that is a gorgeous burm but i dont think hes bigger then the male man...but i dunno i have a pair of these too there brazillian rainbow boas
> ...


 Photographs dont really do the iridescents justice. it looks so much nicer in real life.

Brazialian rainbow boas have to be one of my favorite snakes


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

those rainbow boas are Bad ASS!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice snakes you guys have there. To bad I cant post any pics of mine.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Your snakes are beauties but......Im SURE that I have a female bigger than your male. Shes approx. 10 1/2 - 11'. Ill post pic soon.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: mine is bigger than yours

come on everyone 
thats a sweet ass snake u got there

and everyone else


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Bawb2u said:
> 
> 
> > Nice clean snake but huge? I don't think so. Here is an 18 month old burm. Bigger and thicker and nowhere to go but up.
> ...


 In the black rubbermaid was a big alligator snapper, 50 something lbs, in the stock tank, schneiders and cuviers caimans and common snappers.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice RTBs you got there...
and thats a beautiful Burm Cam, but mine is bigger.

Carnivoro


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

nice snakes you got there they are big but not huge yet. here is a pic or my Nicaraguan Boa that is a baby and growing fast


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Beautiful Nicaraguan Boa you have there.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

yo that boa is sick! but my male is 11 feet in the first pic man...the female is only about 6 ft but kamon i know my herps she aint gettin much bigger


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Snakes guys,







.


----------



## silverretic (Sep 4, 2004)

This is my biggest but ive got a couple of retics coming up fast and they will be much bigger.










Very nice boa, I love the true red tails, my boa is a common boa and only 6'.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

silverretic said:


> This is my biggest but ive got a couple of retics coming up fast and they will be much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thats frigin sweet

do u have pics of its enclosure


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

your brave for ownin a snake that size man, that thing could kill u dude,

i would turd my pants when i had to feed it and or clean ints cage


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice snake


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

micus said:


> your brave for ownin a snake that size man, that thing could kill u dude,
> 
> i would turd my pants when i had to feed it and or clean ints cage


 hell yeah i couldnt do it unless i kept my machete near me when dealign with something that big


----------

